# Le Rapide



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Le Rapide was a company started by Louis Roussy and went 
simply by the LR logo. From 1926 until the 1960s LR produced 
some of the most interesting tinplate train in France. 

Today we have a special item that I have been trying to win for
years, but I got lucky last week.

La Michelin










Made from Zamac, pot metal, these do suffer from Zinc-pest.
This one does have the typical warping and buckling. But is
more complete than most I have seen, as most seem to be 
missing the front and rear lighting for some reason. I have
heard that the original bulbs have an odd side base, I have not
gotten that far into it yet to tell. The model is a close copy
of the prototype with front fenders added and made into an
articulator for tight radius track. An interesting note is the
rear axle is made to turn threw a linkage to the power unit.
Overall length is right around 16 inches so this is a large 
item.

Based of the prototype made by the Michelin company to test
a new type of railroad tire. This tire was rubber with a steel
flange on the backside of the rim to get it to track. The point 
of the rubber tires was to smooth out the ride allowing for 
faster speeds without the harshness of steel wheels going over
joints in the rails. This version was the demonstrator shown
to the railway executives to sell the new tire idea. 










Thou this type of tire had problems, it was not enough for 
other styles of small commuter trains from using this 
technology in France and the United States.

I do hope to add to my LR collection as there are a few other
models I would love to have.

Pookybear


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool find, I never seen or heard of them.
What are you planning for it? Anything?

I see a power pickup? 3 rail? Is there a reverse unit?
Does it run? What year did they offer that? Middle 30's?

More pictures? Bottom, side, front.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Big Ed, Here are a few photos I snagged off of the BinnsRd website, located over in the U.K. I still don't understand the rear wheel movement from just the photo, as to how it functions, versus the motor in the front, which is the motorized unit.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Me neither, it must have something like a drive shaft?
Maybe Pooky will explain more on that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is certainly different! Looks like a takeoff on the Gallopin' Goose of US fame.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Well,

1. it is 0 gauge.
2. yes three rail, thats why I wanted one.
3. yes the lever with knob under the Michelin decal is the reverse, manual.
4. there is a solid bar that extends from the power unit, and
another movable bar that is also the rear axle support. So it 
works like this as the rear of the power unit move say to the right
so does the fixed bar. The front of the rear axle bar also then goes
to the right. This in turn forces the rear axle to pivot into a 
right turn. It is a very clever set up really. It can run on I would
say 0-39 track. And yes it was made. But 0-42 seems to be 
better and is what my test track is sized.
5. Darn tootin it runs, what do you think I have been doing all
morning! Basic repair and maintenance. 
6. Mid 1930s to 1940 then the war was in full swing. 
7. teledoc came up with a nice photo of the bottom in 
attachment 184041. Shows the linkage that is painted black.
8. I will try to get a video of this on my test track here in 
the next few days. 
9. yes, GRJ, same idea as the Galloping Goose only difference
being the rubber tire innovation.

Pookybear


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't tell by the pictures, I am guessing the headlights are not on it. I also see a spot for a tail light on the back. 
That would have been nice if they had added these lights.

I see what you mean about the linkage bar thing.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay, 

Spent some time with my phone last night and thou it takes
awesome pictures, not so good on the video end. But at least
it captures the spirit of the La Michelin in action. There is no 
sound in the video until it is running at about 40 seconds in so
do not turn up your volume. And I only have a 0-42 circle set
up as I do not have a layout. So not much on action here, a 
quick pan over, the linkage in action, and then running. 

http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/thepookybear/media/la%20michelin/la%20michelin2_zpsb3zl4sku.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0

Pookybear


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

And it LIGHTS. :appl:

Too bad you don't have a permanent table somewhere.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, it has front and rear lights. That's one that would be a ball to have on a modular layout and see what the spectators said.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone,

Yes, it really is one of the items if you get the chance to pick one
up for any layout. And yes GRJ I am sure it would be popular with
a crowd. 

Pookybear


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

How did I miss this?!? Way cool!


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

It was hidden in a super secret corner of the net.....

or it got pushed down the board by other threads. 

Pookybear


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Are you sure the rear drivers are connected for power drive. I see no reason whatsoever for that much engineering for very little purpose. I see no type drive gearing or belt system to drive the back wheels.
from the video, it appears the rear wheels are articulated so it doesn't derail. No power drive.

Dan


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

pookybear said:


> An interesting note is the
> rear axle is made to turn threw a linkage to the power unit.


Did you perhaps misread the statement above? "turn" does not in
this case mean "driven" it means just to turn. 

Sorry if my original statement was vague and lead to a
misunderstanding as to what the linkage does.

Pookybear


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

pookybear said:


> Did you perhaps misread the statement above? "turn" does not in
> this case mean "driven" it means just to turn.
> 
> Sorry if my original statement was vague and lead to a
> ...


I misunderstood your term "Turn by Linkage". I see now what you referred to. Sorry.
Dan


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Well the statement was a bit ambiguous. I really should proof
read my posts a bit more. What is clear to me might not be to
others. Very easy forget that when typing up descriptions when 
I can see the action and you just have written words to use. 

Pookybear


----------

